# Multiple USB Harddrive Problems



## Persephone (Dec 9, 2012)

I am running 9.1RC1:


```
FreeBSD system 9.1-RC1 FreeBSD 9.1-RC1 #0 r240745: Thu Sep 20 08:33:01 PDT 2012     root@system:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

on a system with this motherboard:

GIGABYTE GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3 LGA 1155 Intel Z68 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard

Problem 1:
I am unable to use the two USB 3.0 ports on the back in FreeBSD. They have worked perfectly in Windows 7 for over a year on the exact same system. When I plug one of my USB drives into the USB 3.0 ports I get:


```
Dec  9 14:01:16 system kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
Dec  9 14:01:16 system kernel: (probe0:umass-sim0:0:0:0): Retrying command
```

Five times before the system gives up.

I saw a post sometime ago about setting a USB 3.0 port to run in 2.0 mode which would be fine. But I don't see such an option in my BIOS setup screen or know if that is possible in some FreeBSD setting.

Problem 2:
The major problem is g_vfs_done() errors that will eventually start showing up after transferring data to one of the drives. The drives still work perfectly for reading even with the constant stream of g_vfs_done error messages, but all future writes immediately return an error. Shutting down cleanly is prevented by the system by the g_vfs_done errors and sometimes it leaves the drive in a bad state that requires me to restart into Windows and run a disk check to fix the errors.

Edit: Should have made it clear there are two separate problems.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 9, 2012)

This is best asked on the freebsd-usb mailing list.

I have that motherboard, or a close relative (Z68A-D3H-B3), but have not tried the USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 9, 2012)

Ok, my husband tried that list. I hope we can find a solution. I really don't want to have stop using FreeBSD.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2012)

The mailing list message made me realize neither of these nor the mailing list posts mentions what filesystem is on the drive.  The problem could be there, particularly if it is NTFS going through FUSE.  If it has the same problems on the USB 2.0 ports, that is more likely.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 10, 2012)

The 2 gig drives are both msdos formatted and connected to USB 2.0 ports - I can't get any USB drives to mount in the system's USB 3.0 ports.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 10, 2012)

The first message only mentions USB 3.0 ports, so the mistake is understandable.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion. I should have done a better job making the two problems clearer. Or done two separate posts.

Here is the output of one of the drives having the g_vfs_done() write error problem:


```
sudo smartctl -a /dev/da2

smartctl 5.43 2012-06-30 r3573 [FreeBSD 9.1-RC1 amd64] (local build)
Copyright (C) 2002-12 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar Green (Adv. Format)
Device Model:     WDC WD20EARS-00MVWB0
Serial Number:    WD-WCAZAC348902
LU WWN Device Id: 5 0014ee 2b10f7fe3
Firmware Version: 51.0AB51
User Capacity:    2,000,398,934,016 bytes [2.00 TB]
Sector Sizes:     512 bytes logical, 4096 bytes physical
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   8
ATA Standard is:  Exact ATA specification draft version not indicated
Local Time is:    Sun Dec  9 17:02:25 2012 PST
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===
SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:
Offline data collection status:  (0x82)	Offline data collection activity
					was completed without error.
					Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.
Self-test execution status:      (   0)	The previous self-test routine completed
					without error or no self-test has ever 
					been run.
Total time to complete Offline 
data collection: 		(35760) seconds.
Offline data collection
capabilities: 			 (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.
					Auto Offline data collection on/off support.
					Suspend Offline collection upon new
					command.
					Offline surface scan supported.
					Self-test supported.
					Conveyance Self-test supported.
					Selective Self-test supported.
SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)	Saves SMART data before entering
					power-saving mode.
					Supports SMART auto save timer.
Error logging capability:        (0x01)	Error logging supported.
					General Purpose Logging supported.
Short self-test routine 
recommended polling time: 	 (   2) minutes.
Extended self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 ( 345) minutes.
Conveyance self-test routine
recommended polling time: 	 (   5) minutes.
SCT capabilities: 	       (0x3035)	SCT Status supported.
					SCT Feature Control supported.
					SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16
Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:
ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE
  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x002f   200   200   051    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0027   163   161   021    Pre-fail  Always       -       6816
  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   098   098   000    Old_age   Always       -       2532
  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   200   200   140    Pre-fail  Always       -       0
  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x002e   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       3326
 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
 11 Calibration_Retry_Count 0x0032   100   253   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       52
192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       8
193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0032   196   196   000    Old_age   Always       -       14206
194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   115   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       35
196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0030   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0
199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0
200 Multi_Zone_Error_Rate   0x0008   200   200   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1
No Errors Logged

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]


SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1
 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS
    1        0        0  Not_testing
    2        0        0  Not_testing
    3        0        0  Not_testing
    4        0        0  Not_testing
    5        0        0  Not_testing
Selective self-test flags (0x0):
  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.
If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.
```


----------

